# No New Trek, figure or other kits from Polar Lights?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been a bit busy the last couple of months so I haven't been able to follow the news in the forums.

I just checked Polar Lights' website and they hadn't updated the Coming Soon page since 7/20/05 and that page has NOTHING on it! 

What's up?

No new stuff to be released? Not even the 1/1000th NX-01 Enterprise?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Sorry Chuck. It looks like the only figures we're going to be doing is figuring the dollars and cents we need to get resin kits.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the 1/350 Refit to come out. :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

As far as we have heard there are, aside from what has been already announced (the Star Wars kits and the Trek re-pops) no new Sci-Fi announcements for the first half of 2006. Will have to wait for the second half and see if anything transpires.

James


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Just so you know the PL 1/1000 NX-01 and the refit are both out . :wave: As for anything else we have to waite until RCERTL announces in the spring for the rest of 06.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Golly, it's like Polar Lights doesn't even care about us anymore...


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Stay tuned. 

That's all I can say.

Golly, I've said too much already. They're coming for me!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I still hope to see something new for Trek next year, being the 40th anniversary. 1/350 TOS 1701,PLEASE!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

2 years ago the owner of the hobby shop I go to told me that PL had plans for a number of Trek kits in 1/1000 and 1/350 scale,but then a few months later Playingmantis got sold to you know who, but there have only been a couple in the way of new Trek kits under the PL name since then so who knows? And of those kits he told me about the only one I've heard about since then to be released has been the refit, the only other one that I've heard anything about was the K'Ting, and that got cancelled. So does ERTL intend to surprise us all with any more new Trek kits? only time will tell!!! Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I've been a bit busy the last couple of months so I haven't been able to follow the news in the forums.
> 
> I just checked Polar Lights' website and they hadn't updated the Coming Soon page since 7/20/05 and that page has NOTHING on it!
> 
> ...


Chuck, you sure it's just been a couple of months since you checked in?

OK. What you missed:

PL sold to RC2 early this year. All PL kits in the pipeline now issued. 99.999999% certainty that there will be NO more new PL kits (except maybe a car or two). 

Jim

Jim


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought he was joking.  

I kinda miss way back when every day someone started a new thread asking "When will the refit be out?"


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

When _will_ the refit be out?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

There's a RE-FIT?!!


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

A Taylor said:


> Golly, it's like Polar Lights doesn't even care about us anymore...


Theres no more Polar Lights to care about us anymore.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> Theres no more Polar Lights to care about us anymore.


"Then it don't matter. It'll be all around in the dark - It'll be everywhere. Wherever you can look - wherever there's a dealer's show, so collectors can collect, Polar Lights will be there. Wherever there's a guy strippin' an old Aurora, Polar Lights will be there. It'll be in the way guys yell when they're mad about The Bellringer. It'll be in the way Trekkies' laugh when they're eager and they know the secondary market parts are ready, and when the people are lookin' at the stuff they paint and buildn' the kits they build - It'll be there, too."


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

"My Little Buttercup....'


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Babaganoosh said:


> Stay tuned.
> 
> That's all I can say.
> 
> Golly, I've said too much already. They're coming for me!


Just what do you know that the rest of us don't,well?we're wating. :dude:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

just teasing.

I know nothing.



irishtrek said:


> Is it safe?


I know you didn't post that, it's from a movie. Dustin Hoffman is being interrogated _ad dentum_.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> Stay tuned.
> 
> That's all I can say.
> 
> ...


 [Jim Carey voice on]So you're saying there's a chance,... I hear ya.[/Jim Carey voice off] :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wouldn't it be interesting if RC Ertl, after aquiring the new molds that Polar Lights worked so hard to perfect, pulled the same "Boner" stuff they did on the model cars and re-released the original Star Trek models from AMT that we have been complaining about for so long? 

Imagine a "new" series of antique kits with all the original inaccuracies! 

It would be just like the same thing as re-releasing the 1977 Ford Mustang II kit. (Groan!)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> MadCap Romanian wrote:
> Wouldn't it be interesting if RC Ertl, after aquiring the new molds that Polar Lights worked so hard to perfect, pulled the same "Boner" stuff they did on the model cars and re-released the original Star Trek models from AMT that we have been complaining about for so long?
> 
> Imagine a "new" series of antique kits with all the original inaccuracies!
> ...


I just hope they don't tinker with the molds the same way the 
"Spock" fighting the snakes figure kit was destroyed to try and 
make a "The Motion Picture" kit/conversion.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

CaptFrank said:


> I just hope they don't tinker with the molds the same way the
> "Spock" fighting the snakes figure kit was destroyed to try and
> make a "The Motion Picture" kit/conversion.


Or their misguided attempt at putting plating detail on the old smoothie refit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The extra panel lines that Ertl put on the refit are not all that random,just for most of the kit. If you look close at the extra lines on the bottom of the saucer then you'll see. The outer most panels have the same pattern every other panel, but they are slightly off center, making them look random. The same thing on the rest of the panels. Then theres the pylons, outer left side has the same pattern as the inner right side and the same goes for the other 2 pylon pieces.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It would be just like the same thing as re-releasing the 1977 Ford Mustang II kit. (Groan!)


 Hey, I HAD a '77 Mustang II! There's a kit of it? Cool!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Hey, I HAD a '77 Mustang II! There's a kit of it? Cool!


You had a '77 Mustang, John! So did I. She was black with a red vinyl roof and a red leather interior. She had a V6 engine. That was funny because whenever I went to a parts store to get something for the engine, they wouldn't believe it had a V6. For some reason they thought Mustang II's only had 4 cyl. or V8's. Use to have to take them out to the car to show them. Hardly the greatest car in the world but I liked it. Now, the '69 Mach 1 I had, that was a serious car. Wish now I hadn't sold her.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My first car was a '74 Mustang 4 cyl. Wonder why cars don't come in "Harvest Gold" anymore.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

In the mid-1970s, I drove a "Harvest Gold" 1963 Dodge panel truck with wood paneling and a bed in the back. I listened to Neil Young's "Harvest" a lot on my truck's "Radio Shack" 8-Track. Those were hazy Golden days. Ah, the nostalgiac memories of youth.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Released by RC2 under the AMT kit brand:









I take it you guys know what Trek Kits will be coming from RC2 yes?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's NOT a Mustang!

Until this year, a car resembling a Mustang has not been made since about '71.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want to BUY that Mustang model kit, I have one in my store.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine was ayellow '77 Mustang II Ghia with the sport air suspension and towing package (got it 2nd hand, I didn't really have anything to tow). It had a 302 V8. The model kit pictured above isn't quite it - mine wasn't a fastback. I don't think I've ever seen a kit of the square back.


----------



## Bigbear-uk (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought that this was an AMT 77? Or perhaps a runabout? how about A tribble? No? Oh!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Howdy Big Bear UK !
Dabbler


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Bigbear. :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey , welcome aboard Bigbear .
hb


----------

